# online shop tutorial ?



## PhilXYLON (25. März 2003)

Hi,

weiß jemand hier wo ich ein Tutorial über online shops finde?
oder kann mir jemand schreiben was ich alles für einen online shop brauche? also wie ich den coden muss 

vielen dank Phil


----------



## Black Hawk (25. März 2003)

Naja Online Shop ist was sehr aufwendiges vorallem vom aufwand her.

Tutorial: "Databecker PHP&MySQL" dieses Buch hat am Ende sofern es mir noch im Sinn ist ein gutes Tutorial bzw ein Tutorial obs gut ist weiss ich nicht is nicht unbedingt jedermanns sache

ein tipp falls du anfaenger bist fange erstmal an anstaendige scripte zu machen denn wie ich sehe weisst du auch nicht was man dafüer braucht, dies kommt wieder auf den aufwand drauf an bzw die funktionen die dein shop haben muss.


----------



## blubber (25. März 2003)

also was du alles für ein online shop brauchst, kannst du ja bei diversen shops selber sehen. Es lässt sich schon relativ viel durch Grundlagen realisieren, der Rest kommt dann nach und nach. 
Also wie Black Hawk schon sagte, wenn du auf diesem Gebiet Anfänger bist, solltest du mit den Grundlagen anfangen.


----------



## PhilXYLON (25. März 2003)

hi

danke für schnelle antwort erstmal 

ich hab schon news script sowie gästebuch und ne download datenbank gecodet, also nich ganz anfänger *g*

der shop an sich soll nich aufwendig sein,also nichts mit einloggen. Waren in den Warenkorb schmeißen, nen Formular ausfüllen und abschicken, wie dervon laasershop ( http://www.laaser.net/ )  Mein prob is der warenkorb.
die datenbank is kein prob, nur denn mit sesson oder wie man das macht. da bräucht is hilfe, wie man des anstellt.

mfg Phil


----------



## blubber (26. März 2003)

dann benutzt hier doch einfach mal die suchfunktion hier zum thema sessions. da wirst du tonnen an info's finden. tutorials gibts glaub auch zu genüge.


----------



## Black Hawk (26. März 2003)

// Edit shice blubber war schneller 
"also wie blubber erwähnt hat", Sessions haben wir hier zu genuege behandelt sollte also nicht schwer sein was passendes zu finden *gg

bzgl dem warenkorb: das ist unteranderm leicht mit den sessions verbunden, ich könnte mir vorstellen das du jede ware die in den warenkorb geschmiessen wird in einer mysql db speicherst und später nur ausliest  also vom rpinzip her relativ einfach aber kann dir net sagen ob man das so macht ich würds so machen


----------



## PhilXYLON (26. März 2003)

ok danke!
werd mich erkundigen 

P.S. super board, und schnellstes


----------

